# what is your fish of a life time fish



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all 
What would be your fish of a life time fish, mine would be a 50 lb wild barra what is yours?


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

mine would be a metre+ Murray Cod


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

20+kg mackeral from the yak. Caught one approx 20kg from a stinker before, none of any size from the yak yet.
Or metre plus queenie from the yak.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Ever since I was a littke kid fishing with the old man and my grandfather (in the Murray) I've wanted a big Murray Cod too !
Probably due to listening to Pop's stories from when he was a kid and there were a few more around.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

That one your holding would be a nice start for me or 10kg king or 20kg jew oh and the cobe i just gotta get.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Either a 60-70cm bass :shock: or a Wahoo.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

beggars cant be choosy but maybe santa is listening 
MR santa i want a nice big jewfish the 20+ kg model pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

for me not much to brag about exept for a 7-8 kg jewie i caught off terrigal beach ,ealier in the week i lost one while fishing for choppers to be used as bait that night .saw the fish 3 times and it was a BIG mulluway [ as big as they get ] .i was taking it easy on him as the line was only 12lb but as he came in close a wave broke on the line and it snapped ................... oh well thats fishing .

cheers
craig


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

I would have to say anything over a meter caught on the yak would tickle my fancy,but truly a big Barra.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

mine would be a metre plus kingy (hopefully this year)

mik


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

come on you guys and girls, put in your wish list santa may be reading.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

a meter long killer king george whiting


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

90cm Bass, 80cm Brown Trout, 1m Murray Cod...

I will stop, this is doing my head in ( Trust you to start the thread Joe, Mr. Big fishies! )


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

joejoe said:


> Hi all
> What would be your fish of a life time fish,
> mine would be a 50 lb wild barra what is yours?


mate I think ive caught my fish of a lifetime - a 117 cm ( 55 lb) Barra from Lake Proserpine - although from a stinkboat it was a real thrill , would dearly like to hook a metre plus barra from my kayak and get towed around


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

cruiser said:


> a meter long killer king george whiting


That's what I like to see....The right stuff.....start with a smallish one and then work up. I am hoping for the larger, much much larger version. I need this to overcome the fear. The one that took my leg was nearly 2 metres long, could have been 3!!! :shock: :shock: This time I will be ready. This time I will have the advantage of being in a kayak! ( not meerly sodding around at low tide, trying to get pipis with my feet!)

Good luck to all who try and land these killers!

Cheers Andybear (the fairly brave.....when 10Km from the water) :shock: :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSli7PYAACJXgAAQQOUwoBQAP+3/oDAA1NsNVP2lTwpo/VH6oxppNpHpA1T2pkT1TxIxoQ00GhE2kTQD1A0aNDQRCDg3292YI0ytsjpu2OxZd3fVKy51l6mxnUPhI0hJBifNvpr0yEcJhfBGulEWTkd8bLckcSOZoFQfiLpXaKrvmIJCML1bq6TTnb2jG549YbOKTMnZ1VGJWTNimnGoobaNq1N+jkJL1QQBBRYTmvL05nhC44RQOEwC0KdKd/OUWYXwk8IkXNoii6XgiqY8ueqiqdsi38XckU4UJApYuz2A


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't imagine trying to haul one in on a yak...bad enough in a boat....it's like reeling in a bus when they turn sideways


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't decide on just one. So here's my top three(s).

Freshwater Top 3: 10kg Rainbow trout, Wild Bass, Barramundi.
Saltwater Top 3: Coral Trout, Bluefin Tuna, 20kg Snapper.
Fantasy Top 3: Megalodon, Sperm Whale, Mermaid.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

flyfishing for salmon in Alaskan wilderness - size of the salmon wouldn't matter :lol: 
Jim


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

andybear said:


> That's what I like to see....The right stuff.....start with a smallish one and then work up.


 actualy that is what i use for live bait ,then after that bring it on cheers cruiser


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm fish of a lifetime  
1) big marlin of any type
2) big mako or Brozy
3) 6kg Aus Salmon
4) 14kg snapper
And the list goes on.......... :shock:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

So many its hard to choose just one. I am however trying (not too discretely either) to direct the upcoming honeymoon to a location when I can tick off a big dogtooth tuna. Fingers crossed.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi guys

My fish of a life time so far 
150kg+ blue marln cought out of a boat of course. 
But yak cought would be 15kg jewie

JOSHO 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

My fish a lifetime would have to be either metre+ giant herring or a milkfish out of the yak. Super fast fish with the stamina to go with. Heres to hoping 

Brett


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

i hope all your wishes come true


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't tell you the species at the moment.
All I can say is that I'm going to loose it some time in the future......
Probably through complete stupidity too :shock:


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Have to be a small Marlin about 4' long (Jew Shoal - Noosa Heads) that I hooked and got to within 3m of a power boat - sun was going though its dorsal fin showing up the most vivid purple!!! Would have been great from the yak!!!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

1m plus impoundment Barra.
50cm plus impoundment Jack.
80cm plus impoundment Toga.
All doable, all sustainable


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

The one I think about every time I go out is hoodlum king, maybe 12kg from the yak....


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

A 93 lb Halibut (also from a stinkboat). Boring as bats--t the 1st time I dragged it up from 300ft, but he flung himself back to the bottom after he saw my ugly mellon and I had a bit of a fight 2nd time he came up. Best part was that it really is the best tasting fish I've ever had! I caught it in Echo Bay BC Canada http://www.vancouverisland.com/Regions/towns/?townID=4071. Next time I go back I'm going to yak fish and see what I can do!


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Most memorable so far, a jew that was 120cm long caught off Fingal Bay the first time I went beach fishing in Port Stephens (NSW). Second would be a 20lb snapper off Fishermans Bay / Anna Bay (Port Stephens), thirdly a 20 kg cobia off Big Island Port Stephens. That was before the days of kayak fishing. I have hooked and been smoked by a few hoodlum kings (never landed one over 70 cm) so the dream is now to nail a decent kingy off the yak. That may require a move back north from where I am now in Tassie.


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

For me ..... since I am moving inland it would have to be a big Murray Cod. BUT geez I HAVE to land a bigger Queenie and GT than I have before I move. A nice big Jack would be a bonus and a Jewie oh and a good thread fin and a mackerel ( even half the size of yours).
Dear Santa, when does my wish list run out ??
Cheers
Pam


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

marlin on fly
10lb + brown trout from a river
80lb + kingfish
BIG BIG dolphin fish

i could go on all night :lol:


----------



## cabradragon (Nov 13, 2008)

a GT will do me... any size!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A good size shark - say 150cm or over. Something to give you a real good tow, stubborn fight and make life interesting on the landing!
Bronzie, bull or reef shark would be fine. (All sharks greater than 6 ft no need to apply as I'm no hero!)


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

mine would be a big cobia or a tuna over the 30kg mark caught plenty of tuna from a boat now its time for the yak!!!!


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

CHIMO said:


> A 93 lb Halibut (also from a stinkboat). Boring as bats--t the 1st time I dragged it up from 300ft, but he flung himself back to the bottom after he saw my ugly mellon and I had a bit of a fight 2nd time he came up. Best part was that it really is the best tasting fish I've ever had! I caught it in Echo Bay BC Canada http://www.vancouverisland.com/Regions/towns/?townID=4071. Next time I go back I'm going to yak fish and see what I can do!


WOW,looks like my neck of the woods!GOOD JOB,in a yak it would be a job,but you know this .Also killer Ling Cod!


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

II caught the fish of my life when I was 4 years old. DAD helped a little.The fish wasn't huge,still I was only 3 times bigger than it.If dad didn't help me I may not of caught it,and I may have never have wanted to fish,or pursue fishing sites on the web.You guys-gals have the best site in the world.Would love to live in Ausi land,but reality of no steelhead shuts off such hallucinations.


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Well id love a 5kg banjo shark.....oh i allready cought one of them!! :roll: i wanna 5kg plus snapper please ...... ;-)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYpbneYAABTfgAAQUAWAAiAAEIo/77+gIACVBqmam1NqaPUAZGhoDVPGo1RsjEmmgYEMlHvm2Xn6vpSdOt34SKPEteuUS66NXEUqDaS7cLZPJ1nYb5k+PoK1zUPr44NG1VyjsklJl60ozAKnAJzmAtDtnNyiR5We26qI3FtZzIxD0xHjTOll14ldhBMGvSqBRVkFCyA0M4jodSar3tdP+LuSKcKEhFLc7zA=


----------

